# Info please on AKTI b1920 ex FANTEE



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Could any members please advise who owned the tramp FANTEE b1920 5663 tgr by Howden/Northumberland.There is a photo on photoships.com.
sold 1933 ren AKTI. Collision 1938. Also details on the collision as AKTI.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

From Miramar
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/list?IDNo=1144410&search_op=OR


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

She was an F type 400ft shelter deck steamer fitted with tweeen decks. 

Originally was to have a WAR **** name but was launched 21/11/1919 as FANTEE.
For Palmers 

3/1933 sold and renamed AKTI 
Owned by Kassos Steam Navigation Co.	

4/12/1938	collision with LA PLATA 8056 grt off Ushant
Sank in position 4740N 0620W

AKTI was on a voyage from Rio de Janeiro to Antwerp


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Many thanks to you both for a quck reply.Much appreciated.(Thumb)


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

*Fantee*

Is this the one?
Jan


----------



## purserjuk (Jul 23, 2005)

Built by Northumberland SB Co. Yard No: 277. O/No: 144410
399.5x53.0x32.8 feet. One 3-cyl triple expansion steam engine. 11 knots
21.11.1919. Launched, un-named, for the Shipping Controller.
04.03.1920 Completed for Elder Dempster & Co as "FANTEE"
04.1920 Collided with and sank Richard Hughes' coaster "White Rose" 
01.1932 Laid up in Blackwater River
22.03.1933 Sold to Kassos SN Co.Ltd, Syra. Renamed "Akti"
04.12.1938 Collided with Hamburg Sud-Amerika's "La Plata" and sank
Jan Hendrick's photo @ No5 is the one.
John


----------



## purserjuk (Jul 23, 2005)

Sorry, I should have added the following:
AKTI was on a voyage from Rio de Janeiro to Antwerp with a cargo of ore when she was involved in the collision off Ushant. She sank in position
47.40N x 06.20W.
John


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you very much purserjuk and Jan Hendrik.That is more than I hoped for !.(Thumb)


----------



## benicek (Dec 19, 2011)

I found this photo of 'Fantee' in a flea market today. See my Flickr upload: http://flic.kr/p/aXMF34


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

benicek said:


> I found this photo of 'Fantee' in a flea market today. See my Flickr upload: http://flic.kr/p/aXMF34


Many thanks for the link to the vessel. Much appreciated!


----------



## Roger Turner (Mar 11, 2006)

Sorry to intrude here, but I was looking for anything on the Fantee in the EDs file and this was the only one that came up so I hope you will bear with me.

Initially I was interested in the story of Mary Slessor the missionary and was in theDundee. Library this afternoon, where they have a collection of her letters, What drew my attention was one for October 1907, which was written from the Fantee.

I knew of a vessel called the Fantee which they told me when I joined EDs of one of their vessels of that name that was lost offLands End, just before the war? When she attempted a very silly thing of trying to pass between Lands End and the Scilly Islands. I thought I might find verification of the story on here. Can anybody help.

Incidentally the history of Mary Slessor is a brilliant read and I would welcome any contributions on here.


----------

